# trash ducks.



## Hunteradams (Apr 12, 2015)

what do you consider trash ducks? I dont chase or shoot birds like ruddies, mergs, or buffle heads.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 12, 2015)

I shoot'em all. except coots. Unless its low vis and they fly by.


----------



## drdarby45 (Apr 12, 2015)

U forgot spoonies


----------



## Hunteradams (Apr 12, 2015)

drdarby45 said:


> U forgot spoonies



Dang. That is what the other catagory would be.


----------



## folded77 (Apr 12, 2015)

no such thing as a trash duck .


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 12, 2015)

folded77 said:


> no such thing as a trash duck .



Is a coot a duck? thats the only exeption! I accidently killed one for the first this year in 20 years of shootin. and they are ugly little critters when dead!


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 12, 2015)

I killed a ruddy, some buffleheads, and a couple mergs this year.......... I guess I kill all the trash ducks. It all depends on where i am at and what birds are around. Do I go out targeting them....... no.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Same as RNelson.  Don't target them but if the work the spread they get shot.


----------



## BrownDog20886 (Apr 12, 2015)

I pass on mergs only.  Scaup and spoonies smoke well and make good gumbo, especially when they are already smoked.  I've never shot a ruddy or bufflehead, but I wouldn't hesitate if given the chance.  I've never shot a coot (not a duck, but similar concept), but I would have nuked them once the reality of my situation set in halfway through second split.

Nate


----------



## jeremyledford (Apr 12, 2015)

Everyone knows greenheads have ORANGE feet. That's where you put the bead when they're dropping down into the timber!


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 13, 2015)

It is all about where you hunt. If I could I would hunt mallards. I have and will kill a mallard if given a chance. You folks that love the wood duck need to know that every hooded merg you kill  may save a wood ducks life. Hoodeds will kick baby wood ducks out of the nest and let the wood ducks raise the young hooded mergs. Mergs are sea ducks. Look it up. If it comes into my decoys it will be shot at. Growing up in the Mississippi Delta I have killed my share of mallards. That was before we had MOJOs, Camo clad shot guns and mud boats. Now a days I hunt the salt and I will hunt wood ducks. But I am not going to spend 12 hours cramped in a truck to kill a mallard. I will just go to Disney world and shoot the divers and mergs.


----------



## andyparm (Apr 13, 2015)

I generally shoot what's in the area I'm hunting. If I venture out into the great salt marshes of coastal GA I pretty much know what to expect. Mergs, buffleheads, and bluebills. Depending on where I go I may expect to see some teal, shovelers, mottled ducks, etc. If I'm hunting SELA then I am targeting teal and gadwall because that's what I can expect to see. 

Would I be pickier if I had some prime real estate to hunt? Maybe. Do I? No. Honestly, I just love to hunt and shoot ducks. If I have to endure a few poor tasting birds in order to do so then that's what I'll do. When duck season is in, you won't find a more devoted hunter...when duck season ends fishing, surfing, spearfishing, catching up on work, etc. etc. etc. take over. One of these days I'm going to have the money and time to REALLY do the season right. I'm talking Canada, LA opener, GA opener, Florida trips, late season Arkansas/Missouri/where ever they may be at the time...

Spring/summer/fall surfing and offshore fishing generally run my Canada duck funds dry...as some of you know, in GA it's a long run to the fishing grounds and it's usually a long drive to surfable waves!!

Anyways, sorry for the rambling. It's been a while since my last post. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## wray912 (Apr 13, 2015)

where is all this hatred and discrimination comin from


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 13, 2015)

wray912 said:


> where is all this hatred and discrimination comin from


I have seen you eat merg jerky and drink Falstaff beer.


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't think there is a species of waterfowl in the Atlantic flyway I wouldn't shoot at one time or another depending on where I am and who I'm with. Try telling a bunch of young guys you don't want them to or that they can't shoot mergansers after the third group comes in and that's all you've seen.

The rule is if you shoot it you eat it. So after eating a few they have to be mighty bored or desperate to knowingly shoot them now. Mergansers also make great training birds if you have a dog that needs some work....


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 13, 2015)

Had a guide in Venice, La who took all our dos gries (blue bills), spoon bills, and coots.  When I asked him what he was going to do with all these trash ducks, he smiled and said in his best Cajun drawl, "We gonna puts 'em da gumbo, cher!"  

I learned a long time ago that when you are in south Louisiana and are served killer gumbo, never, never, never ask what's in it -- 'cause you don't really want to know!


----------



## tebigcountry (Apr 13, 2015)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> Had a guide in Venice, La who took all our dos gries (blue bills), spoon bills, and coots.  When I asked him what he was going to do with all these trash ducks, he smiled and said in his best Cajun drawl, "We gonna puts 'em da gumbo, cher!"
> 
> I learned a long time ago that when you are in south Louisiana and are served killer gumbo, never, never, never ask what's in it -- 'cause you don't really want to know!



Poule deau makes the best gumbo that passes across the tongue.......but the real secret is in the roux.......

We pool our resources at least 4 times a year and have a bounty on the ole white beaks.......we usually wind up with 5 to 7 gallons of gumbo.......and everyone in southeast Louisiana is our friend.

Btw......I'll shoot a orange footed smiling mallard before a cat can climb a tree!!!!!


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 13, 2015)

10-4 on the roux.   If the roux is just right, you can't hardly taste the nutria, coot, pelican, seagull, and dos gris and leftover fish bait used to make it!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 14, 2015)

I just had to look and see who was te one and only to vote for all green.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Apr 14, 2015)

Explain to me why you say a bufflehead is a trash duck?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 14, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> I just had to look and see who was te one and only to vote for all green.



That was me but there was a big hole in the spread on the multiple choice.  I kill mallards and pintails mostly, but will shoot grey ducks on slow days.  Teal die from our pits and woods, too.  Woodies and goosers are on the hit list here in Ga.  But smileys and the likes get passes, unless I need to stock up on training ducks for the hunt test season.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 14, 2015)

dirtysouthforeman said:


> Explain to me why you say a bufflehead is a trash duck?



Because it pretty much is.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 14, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Because it pretty much is.



Not if you put him in the gumbo!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 15, 2015)

if you want to shoot trash birds that is fine with me i will take them all. prefered trash birds would be drake ringers or really any drake diver they got lots of white on them and show up better at 200+ yards.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 15, 2015)

If we all had green heads we would be shooting them. Some folks in North Georgia kill a few green Heads. Some folks do not have the money or the time to Drive out west. It breaks down to simple math. When you live on the western side of our great state it is allot closer to the Mississippi River than it is if you live on the coast. I shoot what I got. Some folks laugh at me for shooting Mergs and  buffys. It is duck hunting. If you got mallards shoot them. If you got money ,go out west although if I was headed west it would be to Kansas of the Dakotas. But if you got ringers shoot them. I promise you , you can come to the coast and have a ball shooting trash ducks. Like I said hunt where you want to. Shoot what you got and be happy that you got birds. Good luck to all.


----------



## andyparm (Apr 15, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> If we all had green heads we would be shooting them. Some folks in North Georgia kill a few green Heads. Some folks do not have the money or the time to Drive out west. It breaks down to simple math. When you live on the western side of our great state it is allot closer to the Mississippi River than it is if you live on the coast. I shoot what I got. Some folks laugh at me for shooting Mergs and  buffys. It is duck hunting. If you got mallards shoot them. If you got money ,go out west although if I was headed west it would be to Kansas of the Dakotas. But if you got ringers shoot them. I promise you , you can come to the coast and have a ball shooting trash ducks. Like I said hunt where you want to. Shoot what you got and be happy that you got birds. Good luck to all.



Have to agree with this. Living on the coast puts us a Full3-4 hours farther away from the Miss. River. 6-8 hours round trip is a big difference in time and money. I will never argue that a merg is universally known as a trash duck. I will shoot them with no hesitation if that's what's flying. I do love shooting the buffleheads. Not sure why they're considered trash ducks. They're so small you can barely taste them wrapped in bacon!!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 15, 2015)

I remember when seeing ducks during a season and getting to shoot at a duck was a good day. When you are able to or get to be too picky to me takes the fun, challenge, and excitement out of it. 

We still wouldnt shoot coots though. Their the one and only ultimate trash duck. And ive never tried one. Cause the gator that stole it gave the one i shot to a turtle that gave it to a gar that lost it.


----------



## Hunteradams (Apr 15, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> I remember when seeing ducks during a season and getting to shoot at a duck was a good day. When you are able to or get to be too picky to me takes the fun, challenge, and excitement out of it.
> 
> We still wouldnt shoot coots though. Their the one and only ultimate trash duck. And ive never tried one. Cause the gator that stole it gave the one i shot to a turtle that gave it to a gar that lost it.



Being picky is what makes it challenging. You know when I hunt local areas and kill limits of cans, redheads, gadwall etc and everyone else is sitting there with ruddy ducks it's a good feeling. Trash ducks to me are ones that are not a challenge. Anyone can go sit on a oyster bank and kill buffel heads and mergs, or go to the lake and kill ruddies, shooting woodies is about the same in my book.


----------



## wray912 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> Being picky is what makes it challenging. You know when I hunt local areas and kill limits of cans, redheads, gadwall etc and everyone else is sitting there with ruddy ducks it's a good feeling. Trash ducks to me are ones that are not a challenge. Anyone can go sit on a oyster bank and kill buffel heads and mergs, or go to the lake and kill ruddies, shooting woodies is about the same in my book.



but you are very fortunate to have a place you can limit on cans reds and gaddys...we dont all have those opps..im out there to have a blast with some close buddys and watch the world wake up...i dont care if its green in the timber or sprigs and wigeon over rice...or mergs in the mud its all fun but strictly shootin elite birds when we barely kill them is to start with is too high class for me...know your place in this world kid


----------



## Hunteradams (Apr 15, 2015)

I hunt all public water. Same places most on here do. I'm not saying I shoot limits every day or anything. But I do decent. I would rather shoot a hand full of quality birds than limits of ruddies or mergs.


----------



## wray912 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> I hunt all public water. Same places most on here do. I'm not saying I shoot limits every day or anything. But I do decent. I would rather shoot a hand full of quality birds than limits of ruddies or mergs.



i agree with that...when drake hoods and a few buffs is all i got thats what im shootin


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 15, 2015)

You guys can say what you want about any duck but I don't really care what it is when the kids shoot them and they've had a good time. I'm just happy they will drive three hours to have a chance to shoot anything when they go with me. When I say kids they are all over 18yo now but I have my brothers boys who are little now but starting to ask about going and I'll be more than happy to take them. When I do they will be all smiles to shoot any duck I bet flying or water swatting I don't care as long as they are smiling when they walk out of the hole.


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 15, 2015)

Boy, you guys sound like Deer hunters---Yack-Yack-Yack!!!!!  Think me and Drake will go eat a FrESH sardine


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 15, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> That was me but there was a big hole in the spread on the multiple choice.  I kill mallards and pintails mostly, but will shoot grey ducks on slow days.  Teal die from our pits and woods, too.  Woodies and goosers are on the hit list here in Ga.  But smileys and the likes get passes, unless I need to stock up on training ducks for the hunt test season.



I'm kinda line you all buffies and ruddys unless it's slow and then we shoot coots.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 15, 2015)

It is all about where you are. hunteradams is right if you got good birds I am for waiting to shoot good birds. But allot of folks have not hunted where others hunt. Unless you have hunted the coast you  can judge and be wrong. I have killed mallards on Clarks Hill many years ago. I understand that the lake has turned into a diver hunt. Oh well. If you go to a big duck state or you live up in north Georgia you should be picky. But until you hunt in south east Georgia on the coast you can not be picky. I have hunted with several guys that have posted in this thread and they know how I feel and how I hunt. I shoot what I got and that is they way I roll.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 15, 2015)

mlandrum said:


> Boy, you guys sound like Deer hunters---Yack-Yack-Yack!!!!!  Think me and Drake will go eat a FrESH sardine




 haha right on, but when its not season we need something to do, Im bout to be that guy in the bath tub with decoys and duck call


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 15, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> haha right on, but when its not season we need something to do, Im bout to be that guy in the bath tub with decoys and duck call


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 15, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> haha right on, but when its not season we need something to do, Im bout to be that guy in the bath tub with decoys and duck call



I agree. That's why I just put up the post about the Wonder Dog.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 15, 2015)

If im in a spot where I know Ive got a good shot at killing a limit of "good" ducks, and a spoonie or ruddy drops in, im still folding him.  Ducks a duck to me.  Im in it for the fun fellas.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have had days where I was passing  up grey ducks, teal, and a bunch of divers......... I have also had days where I was praying for a ringer........ It is all about timing and location. One thing that a lot of people lack is time. Being a good duck hunter on public land not only takes knowing how to kill ducks. You also have to have the time to go scout and find the birds to stay on them consistantly.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Well put.


----------



## andyparm (Apr 17, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> If im in a spot where I know Ive got a good shot at killing a limit of "good" ducks, and a spoonie or ruddy drops in, im still folding him.  Ducks a duck to me.  Im in it for the fun fellas.



No question! Last year in SELA we were in our super secret honey hole (that gadwall absolutely pile in) and a single gaddie was working the spread. Out of nowhere a drake hooded merg comes buzzing by and I popped up and obliterated him at about 6 yards. My buddy and brother both gave me that look like I had screwed up...all I said was "gotta take what you can get" and "that was a heck of a shot if I do say so myself". Point is...I will shoot anything in range at any time. Now if that single gad would've been a group of 3-5 obviously I might have passed on the merg...

I love these threads. Gives the real hunters an opportunity to really shine and the fake hunters (like me) a chance to sound ignorant.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 17, 2015)

Two things:

The definition of a trash duck changes, depending upon which ducks are in range.

One man's trash is another man's treasure.

This from a man who has killed virtually every species of webfooted bird.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 17, 2015)

I vote Muscovy! Most of ya'll prolly never seen one! They are way to fast fer yuns!


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 18, 2015)

I had a famous call maker tell me one time how to make a diver call. Then I ask why do you not make a diver call and he told me he did not hunt divers. With his name a diver call would with his name attached would have made him tons of money. Some folks that think that duck hunting is only one way and if you do not hunt the way that they hunt you are wrong or you are less of a duck hunter than they are because you do not hunt a green head is just wrong.
I love to hunt mallards and I grew up hunting mallards. I grew up dog hunting deer, but I do not hunt deer with dogs. That does not mean that deer hunting with dogs is bad.  I like hunting salt water, I like being one of the first in Georgia to watch the sun rise. If you want to go west go for it but until you have hunted where I do don't judge. Duck hunting is about allot of things not just the kill or a green head.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2015)

I hunt DUCKS. Therefore I shoot DUCKS. No preference here. They all make the same splash.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 21, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I hunt DUCKS. Therefore I shoot DUCKS. No preference here. They all make the same splash.



best statement yet. they all make the same splash.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 22, 2015)

Some ducks just require a little more Dale's sauce.  A famous quote by my hunting buddy.


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 22, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I hunt DUCKS. Therefore I shoot DUCKS. No preference here. They all make the same splash.



That they do.  

My definition of "trash duck" is a duck that will end up in the trash rather than consumed.  If I ain't gonna eat it or mount it, I don't shoot it.  The problem is, in this part of Georgia/Florida there is a greater demand for "quality" ducks than there are "quality" ducks so I understand the old "if it flies, it dies" approach to ducks.  

I also support kids shooting whatever legal ducks they can get shots at.  Duck hunting follows that fishing thing:

"I want to shoot any duck."
"I want to shoot more ducks."
"I want to shoot better ducks."
"I want to shoot ducks in this specific way." 
"I want to watch kids shoot ducks."


----------



## killerv (Apr 22, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken,  ruddies brought some of the higher market prices back in the day. 

here's a good read for those who feel it is a trash duck.

http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2010/12/ruddy-ducks-the-original-butterball-turkey/67472/


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh Boy, Yack! Yack!! Yack!! Think "Drake" and Ole Preacher will go get a Pizza made up of TrSh Duck,peppers,Olives and Double Cheese!


----------



## waistdeep (Apr 24, 2015)

If you are a real duck hunter you know what kind of duck your about to shoot,then you know weather to shoot or not,unless its foggy etc. what happens is you got shooters instead of hunters who don't care as long as their shooting something.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 24, 2015)

While I will agree with the above statement to a certain extent. It does take some time out of a wooden hole to be able to identify some birds in flight. I am pretty spot on with it now but it did take some time...... unless you can hear them in which case there is no excuse.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 24, 2015)

waistdeep said:


> If you are a real duck hunter you know what kind of duck your about to shoot,then you know weather to shoot or not,unless its foggy etc. what happens is you got shooters instead of hunters who don't care as long as their shooting something.



Thats how i shot a coot. They dont normally fly unless a boat run through them where i am used too. This poor ugly fella must had an itch he couldnt shake. So I accidently scratched it for him.


----------



## Bambi (May 13, 2015)

I woke up too early, drove way too far, and used too much energy to let any of the above fly by. I've shot at crows thinking they were ducks


----------

